# Harrahs Cherokee Casino



## bigewalksalone (Oct 25, 2019)

Has anybody been there much? I've never been the one in Cherokee,been to Vegas but been a long
time. Is it a rip off or pretty straight forward?  Know of any regular bus trip that go there?
Just feeling like gambling.. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Heathern (Oct 25, 2019)

I went there about 5 years ago.

Are you really asking if a casino is a ripoff or straightforward?  Is that a rhetorical question?  

For reference, I won $20 in a slot machine within about 30 minutes.  About 15 minutes later, that $20, as well as the money I spent to win it, was gone.  I left in the hole.  I should have quit while I was slightly ahead.

But you can win big if you are lucky.  Just like with any other gambling.

I do not know of any bus trips to get there, but there may be some.

Finally, when you leave the place, your entire body will smell like an ashtray for a day or three.  Even if you don't smoke.

I would never go there again, or to that cheesy tourist trap town.  Well, I might ride through Cherokee to get to some great trout fishing and pretty decent whitewater kayaking just outside of town.

I hope that somewhat answered your questions.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 26, 2019)

Heathern said:


> I went there about 5 years ago.
> 
> Are you really asking if a casino is a ripoff or straightforward?  Is that a rhetorical question?
> 
> ...


Yea that's about exactly what I've come to notice. I don't smoke and don't want
to smell like an ashtray. What I would like to do is play poker really not much
on slots. Never have understood why we don't have the same oppurtunity as
Jersey or Vegas and allowed to gamble. Biloxi might be a better place to go
and lose some money. Thanks Heathern for the info..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 26, 2019)

I always heard ya can't whoop something that fights ya with it's back to the wall ! Those machines are rigged to tighten up and only pay out after it has took in so much ! Some people know how to read em and move from machine to machine. I hear they got live dealer blackjack up there now ! I also hear it is pricey to play with em. I hadn't been there either in a number of years, and mostly walked around and watched the people.
As far as buses, all shapes and sizes, they come through Clayton regular ! Usually on weekends. Hmmm...come think of it, they are very obivious headed that way. They stop at the different fast food joints. But don't notice them as much headed back South. Probably just keep going, they probably too broke to stop and eat !


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 26, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I always heard ya can't whoop something that fights ya with it's back to the wall ! Those machines are rigged to tighten up and only pay out after it has took in so much ! Some people know how to read em and move from machine to machine. I hear they got live dealer blackjack up there now ! I also hear it is pricey to play with em. I hadn't been there either in a number of years, and mostly walked around and watched the people.
> As far as buses, all shapes and sizes, they come through Clayton regular ! Usually on weekends. Hmmm...come think of it, they are very obivious headed that way. They stop at the different fast food joints. But don't notice them as much headed back South. Probably just keep going, they probably too broke to stop and eat !


I bet you are right about that..


----------



## Big7 (Oct 26, 2019)

I had a buddy that was Silver Star.
Translation: EVERYTHING IS FREE except booze.

He would feed those machines 20$ bills all night. I don't gamble, except on a Snooker table? I sure wore out that buffet. It's fantastic, especially when raw oysters are in season. ??

He'd go home broke, even when he WON BIG- sometimes in the thousands. He just never quit until he was broke.

I'd go home fat, full with money in my pocket.

OP... I've never stayed in the new addition.
All the rooms and suites are great !!
I think you will like it.?


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 26, 2019)

We went there back in April on our way up for a Gatlinburg, Pigeon Forge and Cades Cove week. We stayed across the street for one night and walked over in the evening. The kids went to the bowling alley in the Casino and my wife and I pulled out $300 dollars and gambled for about three hours. Ended up leaving with $600. 

They just started serving liquor a year or so ago after dismal attendance and still haven't figured out how to keep the patrons fueled with booze. I walked around looking for beer more than I gambled.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2019)

I live a few miles away from it, and have never set foot in it, and have no particular desire to. Not my thing.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 26, 2019)

I used to go 2-3 times a year but haven't been in several years. From spending a bunch of time in Las Vegas I can tell you the machines are a lot tighter in Cherokee. They have no competition next door and don't have to pay at higher rates to get you in their door.

But you can win. I have won several large pots, especially on video poker machines. I think I hit the Royal Straight Flush twice there and that's a nice payout on the dollar machine. But over the 25-30 times I've been there I'm pretty sure I am an overall loser.

Can't speak for table games. I've heard they expanded their table games but I have never played them there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2019)

They didn't build that multi-million dollar building and keep a large staff of people on the payroll by paying you.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 26, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> They didn't build that multi-million dollar building and keep a large staff of people on the payroll by paying you.



It's a form of entertainment. Some people like to drop a couple hundred dollars on concert tickets. Others like to spend $80,000 on sports cars, or $10,000 on a cruise. I don't mind spending a few hundred dollars for an evening in a casino.

Whatever entertainment makes you happy is okay with me...as long as your choice is legal and does not make you go broke.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2019)

DannyW said:


> It's a form of entertainment. Some people like to drop a couple hundred dollars on concert tickets. Others like to spend $80,000 on sports cars, or $10,000 on a cruise. I don't mind spending a few hundred dollars for an evening in a casino.
> 
> Whatever entertainment makes you happy is okay with me...as long as your choice is legal and does not make you go broke.


My late in-laws used to go over there and drop a couple hundred every time they came up to visit us. They apparently enjoyed it.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 26, 2019)

Yep. They don’t have the money to build a places like that if the customers win. 



NCHillbilly said:


> They didn't build that multi-million dollar building and keep a large staff of people on the payroll by paying you.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 26, 2019)

Many years ago I would go over to the Casino boats in Mississippi about once a year,  I had fun,  won a little,  lost a little,   after the one in Cherokee got up and running I went there,   wasn't impressed,   doesn't have the same feel as those I'd been to in the past,  one thing I didn't like was virtually all the machines were totally computerized by then,  no working pull down arm and no actual spinning wheels,  I know computers still controlled the older models,  but it seemed to me they had more control over the newer versions,  drinks were very hard to get,  and it seemed to be mainly occupied with older senior citizens chain smoking while gambling away their SS checks,      I stopped in there briefly about 7 or 8 years ago while on a motorcycle trip up that way,   same vibe,  just bigger and more commercial,   I won't go back again.  I like playing the slot machines the way they used to be,   not the way they are now.


----------



## ol bob (Oct 26, 2019)

If you like throwing money away go on up you'll have a ball.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 26, 2019)

DannyW said:


> It's a form of entertainment. Some people like to drop a couple hundred dollars on concert tickets. Others like to spend $80,000 on sports cars, or $10,000 on a cruise. I don't mind spending a few hundred dollars for an evening in a casino.
> 
> Whatever entertainment makes you happy is okay with me...as long as your choice is legal and does not make you go broke.


Exactly,look what people throw away on lottery scratch offs. has to be a bunch
with all the litter they produce.


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 26, 2019)

I went to River Valley for 2 nights back in July, Didn't win any money but had a fine time. The wife went a couple weeks ago and doubled up. If your a high limit player, there is a guy that post videos regularly on youtube that plays up there pretty regularly but his last few vids are from Boluxi. (EAST COAST SLOTS)
If you can't afford to loose what you take, you got NO, and I mean NO business in ANY Casino. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 26, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> We went there back in April on our way up for a Gatlinburg, Pigeon Forge and Cades Cove week. We stayed across the street for one night and walked over in the evening. The kids went to the bowling alley in the Casino and my wife and I pulled out $300 dollars and gambled for about three hours. Ended up leaving with $600.
> 
> They just started serving liquor a year or so ago after dismal attendance and still haven't figured out how to keep the patrons fueled with booze. I walked around looking for beer more than I gambled.


That's the first thing they should have learned. Free drinks for everybody.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 26, 2019)

BIGABOW said:


> I went to River Valley for 2 nights back in July, Didn't win any money but had a fine time. The wife went a couple weeks ago and doubled up. If your a high limit player, there is a guy that post videos regularly on youtube that plays up there pretty regularly but his last few vids are from Boluxi. (EAST COAST SLOTS)
> If you can't afford to loose what you take, you got NO, and I mean NO business in ANY Casino. Have fun and good luck.


Ok I'll ck. him out thanks. Yea that's what I say don't take money with you that don't
want to lose.


----------



## chase870 (Oct 26, 2019)

Its a Harrah's and in line with their other ones easy drive from the house and pet friendly options I think. I shoot dice and play black jack for entertainment when they get the daily allotment I quit and enjoy time with the wife If I double the daily allotment I quit and enjoy time with the wife


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Oct 26, 2019)

Been twice didint spend a dime , walked around while my wife played. They have a Texas Hold em room upstairs where you play against other patrons but there are some top notch players that filter through i am told. I was also told by a guy who knows that the Casinos in Vegas and Reno are heavily regulated and have to pay back a certain percentage but the Cherokees pay back what they choose .


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 26, 2019)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Been twice didint spend a dime , walked around while my wife played. They have a Texas Hold em room upstairs where you play against other patrons but there are some top notch players that filter through i am told. I was also told by a guy who knows that the Casinos in Vegas and Reno are heavily regulated and have to pay back a certain percentage but the Cherokees pay back what they choose .


Yea like somebody said they got no competition,anywhere close.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 26, 2019)

Figured the best food in that town would be there. Never went in.


----------



## Dialer (Oct 26, 2019)

DannyW said:


> It's a form of entertainment. Some people like to drop a couple hundred dollars on concert tickets. Others like to spend $80,000 on sports cars, or $10,000 on a cruise. I don't mind spending a few hundred dollars for an evening in a casino.
> 
> Whatever entertainment makes you happy is okay with me...as long as your choice is legal and does not make you go broke.


We spent all together around $3200 for our 5 day cruise out of NOLA, and that’s INCLUDING paying another couples way.....best money I’ve ever spent! Had a BLAST. (Carnival)


----------



## Tom W. (Oct 26, 2019)

Lori and I went a time or two. The payouts weren't that great and the smoke was terrible. But I enjoyed walking around and taking in the sights. We prefer the casino in  Wetumpka.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 26, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> Lori and I went a time or two. The payouts weren't that great and the smoke was terrible. But I enjoyed walking around and taking in the sights. We prefer the casino in  Wetumpka.


Yea that smoke thing is enough to keep me away..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2019)

Do they not have a no smoking area in any of them? I pass the one in Wetumpka bout once a year, and have been thinking about stopping there.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 26, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Do they not have a no smoking area in any of them? I pass the one in Wetumpka bout once a year, and have been thinking about stopping there.


I don't know but they should...


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 26, 2019)

Two things I don’t have any interest in are casinos and cruises.


----------



## zedex (Oct 26, 2019)

I dont gamble, never been my thing. 
But, a former girlfriend and I did go out on the Emerald Princess,  but for the meal only.

The cruise ships I've been on offered it but it ain't for me.  Never gambled in Vegas,  either. Theres a casino about 8 miles from my place now... never been in it.

But, my girlfriend works there in security and a friend of hers is a card dealer there... 
 Company policy is that no one employed there cannot discuss the job they do. Through former employees,  I learned that my decision to not gamble is a smart one.

When you go into a casino, dont try, or even hope, to win.  Its entertainment and nothing else.  Not just for you, but them as well.


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 27, 2019)

bigewalksalone said:


> That's the first thing they should have learned. Free drinks for everybody.


There is a non-smoking area there, IMO R.V. is not as smoky. As for free drinks, anything w/ alcohol has to be paid for(something to do with license agreement if I'm not mistaken)


----------



## Tom W. (Oct 27, 2019)

Wetumpka has a non smoking area. You can still smell the smoke from the main floor, but it's not so bad as to make you sick.  The ventilation is pretty good there. 

At the old casino we went in and I could see the smoke billowing out the door. The non smoking area was way in the back. We didn't stay but maybe twenty minutes and had to leave, our clothes and hair ( well Lori's hair, mine is mostly a memory ) stunk to high heaven. 

We drove back to the old one one more time a year or so ago and admired the new parking lot. We went in and they had moved the non smoking area closer to the front, but five minutes later we had to leave or get sick. That probably was our last trip to that casino.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 29, 2019)

Cherokee is the place the Indians are getting even with the immigrants , I'm not a gambler but I went there once and its nothing like a real Vegas casino except that you lose at both places , if I'm in the mind to waste $500.00+ I'll go buy a fishing combo and feel good about it instead of being upset .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2019)

bigewalksalone said:


> Yea that smoke thing is enough to keep me away..


Oh noz! The one place left on earth where folks can still smoke in public without getting lynched by self-righteous wusses? Burn it down!  Now!


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 29, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Oh noz! The one place left on earth where folks can still smoke in public without getting lynched by self-righteous wusses? Burn it down!  Now!


Agree , shut up about others smoking !!!


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 30, 2019)

We enjoy going about once a month. We play slots. Most I’ve won was $1800 jackpot on a vibrant 7s slot machine. They give us free stays all the time, and we got Ruth’s Chris for free too. We never take more than $150 a piece. 

If we lose, we still go back. If you lose a bunch of $, your an idiot.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

Don't know anything about the casino, but Peter's Pancake House has really good breakfast! 
??


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 30, 2019)

The town is awful. THe food outside the casino is awful. The casino is the only thing to do.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Nov 30, 2019)

brownhounds said:


> The town is awful. THe food outside the casino is awful. The casino is the only thing to do.


Yea I've come to the conclusion that there are a lot more negatives than 
positives . I'm gonna figure out some other way to blow some money. Thanks..


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 30, 2019)

bigewalksalone said:


> Yea I've come to the conclusion that there are a lot more negatives than
> positives . I'm gonna figure out some other way to blow some money. Thanks..


You could win big. Don’t give up so easy.


----------



## hdgapeach (Nov 30, 2019)

I miss the Cherokee of the '60s.  Harrah's hadn't even been thought of yet.  Now it's just a slow down on the way to Cades Cove.

Years ago, I did drop $10 in the casino.  Doubled my money on the electronic machine.  Looked up to see where the cash out window was and noticed the waiting line almost circled the perimeter of the main floor.  Decided to keep playing instead of waiting.  Ended up losing my initial $10 before it was over.  Came out in the hole $10 and felt good for having enough sence to quit when I did.  Ain't never been back in the place.


----------



## brian lancaster (Dec 7, 2019)

if you want to see the biggest idiots America has to offer go there


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 7, 2019)

brian lancaster said:


> if you want to see the biggest idiots America has to offer go there


Dang. I enjoy going a couple times a year.


----------



## Stumpsitter (Dec 8, 2019)

Went to harrah's in Vegas. had a blast. There are some strange creatures in those parts I can assure you. But we had a great time.


----------



## tr21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Arrow3 said:


> Dang. I enjoy going a couple times a year.


I go to harrah's murphy casino every week, but it only 30 min's away. always have a good time, win some/ lose some but have a good time. dealers are very friendly, don't go if you cant afford to lose it, it's entertainment with a possibility of making some money !!!


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 8, 2019)

I think every person my age has gone to Cherokee in their younger days and got a tomahawk or stuffed bear , great memories of that place , got pictures with the chief and the caged wild black bear .


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 12, 2019)

I go to Cherokee a few times a year to fish and hit the casino while I am in town. I know what I can afford to lose and spend no more than that. It is entertainment, plain and simple. 
 That being said I hate the gaming floor for the cigarette smoke from everyone packed in there. I prefer the poker room upstairs and would honestly rather play texas holdem more than anything else in there. It is smoke free and quieter than the main floor.
 When I first started going you could play the video machines a few hours and get a free buffet almost every trip from your comps. Not anymore, the comp system is a joke and since they don't have any competition they barely give you any retur for the money spent.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 6, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I live a few miles away from it, and have never set foot in it, and have no particular desire to. Not my thing.



The best thing about that casino is that Soco creek runs through the parking lot and I can usually catch a mess of dough bellies in that stretch.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 6, 2020)

I fished the Pigeon River over that way. I don’t go to the casino tho. I liked Ghost town when I was a chap


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 6, 2020)

If your game is Blackjack go somewhere else.
Different rules than Vegas. Dealer doesn't have to hit on 16 like Vegas only hit until they get at least 16.
Changes the whole nature of the game if you've got like minded players at the table.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 6, 2020)

I went to Harrah's in Cherokee once about 4 years ago. They gave me a fifty credit being a first timer. I had it built up to almost 300 then down to zip. Pulled out a 100 and lost it rather quick then beat a trail outta there.


----------



## tgc (Feb 7, 2020)

My wife and I went last summer. Couple days. Hadn’t been in years. We had a good time. No gambling. Very relaxing, most un-politicly correct place I’ve been in don’t know when. Love the stores, my kind of shopping!


----------



## srb (Feb 7, 2020)

tgc said:


> My wife and I went last summer. Couple days. Hadn’t been in years. We had a good time. No gambling. Very relaxing, most un-politicly correct place I’ve been in don’t know when. Love the stores, my kind of shopping!



Same here we go a few times a year up there ..Stay on either side of the Mountain!Looks like snow there this weekend!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 7, 2020)

Went once years ago.  Smokier than a pool hall.  Ain’t been back


----------



## brian lancaster (Feb 7, 2020)

they took a place known for taking your kids and having good clean fun and made it into a place of gambling, drunks and filth


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Feb 8, 2020)

Study up on the table games . You can find some 5 dollar 21 tables and play for awhile. Won about 300 one night. Went back 3 weeks later and played from 1030 pm till 6 am in the morning lost about 200 that night....Only take what you can afford to lose and no using the bank card to try to win it back....


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 8, 2020)

I dont waste money on gambling but I did eat their once after fishing the trophy section and the food was awesome.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 9, 2020)

The OP is looking for a great place to gamble.....go check it out! I’ve never been, but want to. Half the advice here is telling you not to gamble and crucifying smokers.
It’s closer than Biloxi and you KNOW how pretty it is up there. Don’t forget to take your trout rod?


----------



## foxdawg (Feb 9, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> If your game is Blackjack go somewhere else.
> Different rules than Vegas. Dealer doesn't have to hit on 16 like Vegas only hit until they get at least 16.
> Changes the whole nature of the game if you've got like minded players at the table.


This is NOT true, they have to hit on 16, just like Vegas.


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 9, 2020)

I get conned in to going to that hole about once a year with my Grandmother. Ill walk around for an hour then go sit in the truck and listen to the radio until she shows up.

When my Grandpa was alive, we would drop her off at the hole, and then he and I would go catch some soapheads from the river to spend the day.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 9, 2020)

foxdawg said:


> This is NOT true, they have to hit on 16, just like Vegas.



I disagree.
Read the rules on the table below:
It say:
"Dealer must draw to 16 and hit on all soft 17's"




I haven't been to Vegas in a few years but they used to be hit on 16 stay on 17 for the dealer.
FYI a soft 17 is an ace + 6.


----------



## foxdawg (Feb 9, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I disagree.
> Read the rules on the table below:
> It say:
> "Dealer must draw to 16 and hit on all soft 17's"
> ...


I


NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I disagree.
> Read the rules on the table below:
> It say:
> "Dealer must draw to 16 and hit on all soft 17's"
> ...


You do understand what draw means correct? It means they have to take a card, and yes i know what soft 17 is, they have to take a card there also. They stay on hard 17 and above.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 9, 2020)

foxdawg said:


> I
> 
> You do understand what draw means correct? It means they have to take a card, and yes i know what soft 17 is, they have to take a card there also. They stay on hard 17 and above.



According to the rules listed on the table I posted, what does the dealer have to do if they have 16?


----------



## foxdawg (Feb 9, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> According to the rules listed on the table I posted, what does the dealer have to do if they have 16?


Take a card


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 9, 2020)

foxdawg said:


> Take a card



Nope.
They draw *TO* 16.
If they have 16 they have the option of hitting or staying depending on what the table shows. It's all in the wording.
Draw to means they have to get to 16 then the option is theirs.
It's different than normal Blackjack rules.
It gives the house a great advantage.

Next time you're there challenge the dealer when they take a card on 16.

Edit: A quick research of Vegas rules show they do not require hitting 16 now.


----------



## foxdawg (Feb 9, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Nope.
> They draw *TO* 16.
> If they have 16 they have the option of hitting or staying depending on what the table shows. It's all in the wording.
> Draw to means they have to get to 16 then the option is theirs.
> ...


Buddy i have played more hands there than i like to admit, trust me that i know what i am telling you.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 9, 2020)

I goto Cherokee 2 or 3 times a year and all I play is blackjack.  I have never seen the dealer hold on 16. Always takes a card.


----------



## foxdawg (Feb 9, 2020)

Arrow3 said:


> I goto Cherokee 2 or 3 times a year and all I play is blackjack.  I have never seen the dealer hold on 16. Always takes a card.


Because they have to. You think the casino is going to leave it up to the dealer to decide to hit or not? lol.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 9, 2020)

We gotta get to the bottom of this


----------



## Milkman (Feb 9, 2020)

I bet a phone call to the casino could confirm the black jack rules.  May even be on their website.


----------



## foxdawg (Feb 10, 2020)

Mexican Squealer said:


> We gotta get to the bottom of this


We already have, dealer MUST take a card on 16, no exceptions, Vegas, Cherokee, where ever. OP is confused.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 10, 2020)

foxdawg said:


> We already have, dealer MUST take a card on 16, no exceptions, Vegas, Cherokee, where ever. OP is confused.



That wasn’t the OP stating that. That didn’t come up until around 50 posts later. The OP stated earlier he has decided not to go there.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 10, 2020)

No need for a Federal investigation.
If Brandon says they hit on 16, I believe him.
First time there, I read the rules on the table, took them for what they said and declined to play.
I'll stick to the 4 Queens in downtown Vegas when I feel like playing.


----------



## foxdawg (Feb 10, 2020)

Milkman said:


> That wasn’t the OP stating that. That didn’t come up until around 50 posts later. The OP stated earlier he has decided not to go there.


OP can mean original poster or other poster, in this instance it means other poster. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## foxdawg (Feb 10, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> No need for a Federal investigation.
> If Brandon says they hit on 16, I believe him.
> First time there, I read the rules on the table, took them for what they said and declined to play.
> I'll stick to the 4 Queens in downtown Vegas when I feel like playing.


That is understandable, you simply misunderstood the wording. Draw to 16 means they have to DRAW a card if they have 16. Easy to get confused with their wording.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 10, 2020)

foxdawg said:


> OP can mean original poster or other poster, in this instance it means other poster. Thanks for your concern.



Glad to be of assistance OP.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 10, 2020)

Im going Friday I will report back


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 10, 2020)

foxdawg said:


> That is understandable, you simply misunderstood the wording. Draw to 16 means they have to DRAW a card if they have 16. Easy to get confused with their wording.


Yes it is but you are correct .


----------



## tr21 (Feb 12, 2020)

I was there Monday. I play blackjack weekly at harrah's casino in murphy and went to Cherokee to have dinner with some friends. I will say that the casino advantage at Cherokee is more at Cherokee than murphy on blackjack tables. I figured both being harrahs ran casino's it would be the same. I had a $50 bet out and hit a blackjack dealer paid me $60 I said whoo that aint  right he showed me on the table b.j. pays 6 for 5, not 3 for 2 ! that same hand would of payed $75 at the murphy casino ! I would advise any serious player to play at murphy and stay away from Cherokee, its also closer to atl.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2020)

My daddy always said gambling is like flushing money down the toilet and hoping some will float back up.☺


----------



## tr21 (Mar 16, 2020)

just left the Murphy harrah's with 2000 of their money ! was told their closing Wednesday for at least 2 weeks


----------



## bigewalksalone (Mar 16, 2020)

Yea I heard that also. Said they would get 2 weeks of pay?


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 27, 2020)

Cherokee casino is the Indians way of getting even .


----------



## buckmanmike (Jun 29, 2020)

Lol, I guess they were not generous with you. I have never been to Cherokee, but have been to other casinos. When I have lost I ask the pit boss for comps and generally get good responses. This applies too if you win. They will comp you to come back. Law of averages in thier favor.
  Regardless, only go to casinos for entertainment. Get rich with one pull of the slots is like playing the lottery.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes I loose , but very rarely  go , I'm to competitive to be a good gambler .


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 20, 2020)

The casinos are designed to make more money than they pay out. I don`t go very often but when I do I treat it like a day at at the park. I spent $200, get sun burned and come home sore. Its the same way at the casino, I spend my $200, get burned, and come home sore about it.


----------



## lampern (Nov 20, 2020)

They are opening casinos in Virginia.

Why not Georgia ?


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 20, 2020)

lampern said:


> They are opening casinos in Virginia.
> 
> Why not Georgia ?


Indian land or on the water. I think there are some on boats in Savannah.


----------

